# Bowls vs. Tanks



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

So im thinking about switching all my tanked betta to bowls. To me they're easier to clean and i like the way the look. but i also like having a light on my tanks at night....idk. 

What are the pros and cons of the two???


----------



## cottoncandygirl (Jun 25, 2009)

pros... easier to clean
cons.. have little space, cant put a filter or heater...


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

I kinda like the hybrids, idk, the tanks that are bowl size.


----------



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

rb500 said:


> I kinda like the hybrids, idk, the tanks that are bowl size.


could you post a link to those? idk what those are


----------



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

cottoncandygirl said:


> pros... easier to clean
> cons.. have little space, cant put a filter or heater...


well my boys seem to enjoy their two gallon bowls.
and i live in California so my room stays pretty warm, so the only thing that would be a con is the filter i think


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I keep most of my fish in critter keepers. I have 2 2.5 gallons and 1 1.5 gallon. They have plenty of room and are pretty easy to clean. The only thing is you have to empty some of the water out before trying to carry it to the bathroom or wherever you dump the water. And you can put heaters in them.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

tanks are easier to keep clean, but you actually can put filters in bowls (I have a filtered 2.5g qt bowl) you just have to get the right kind, they make special filters for bowls, or if you have a drum bowl you can just get a normal in tank filter. YOU NEED to make sure that your bowls are covered because fish jump, I have had one that could jump about a foot in the air (no exagerating)


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I like tanks. It's easier to maintain in my opinion. Plus they have a filter, light, and heater so I can keep it cleaner and maintain the temp.
I only have to 50% my tanks once a week and 100% them once a month whereas I have to 100% my 2 gallon bowl once a week.


----------



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

AngelicScars said:


> I like tanks. It's easier to maintain in my opinion. Plus they have a filter, light, and heater so I can keep it cleaner and maintain the temp.
> I only have to 50% my tanks once a week and 100% them once a month whereas I have to 100% my 2 gallon bowl once a week.


so i had a question about this. While taking the water out, you take your fish out too right? and condition the water before putting them back in yes?


----------



## Ajsim (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi! I am new here too, and just starting with a few betta tanks myself :-D

I don't have a picture of the tanks yet, only the image from the manufacturer's website. To make the tank more suitable for the betta I'm adding a heater... I also want to try and breed with betta's and my breeding tank is going to be a bit bigger than these guys, these are just to hold, condition and of course, to show the beautiful betta's :lol:


----------



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

I am actually having a bad experience with a bowel right now. I have three bettas and two of them ar ein their own tanks. The third is in a bowel and I noticed that there seems to be hair and dust particles at the top of the tank constantly. I really hate that becaus eI think it is my dog's hair and I do not want the oils in his hair killing my betta.

Honestly stick with a tank! Tanks are always better the bowels any day! Filters and lighting designed for a tank are designed to help the fish. Plus some Bettas do jump! The one in the bowel jumped about 3 inches(thank god the bowel is really tall and I left 5 inches of space) when a fly got into the house :-/

My honest opinion: tank > bowel


----------



## AlfaTheBeta (May 11, 2009)

my first betta alpha lived in a two gallon bowl. he lived for about 1.5 years in that bowl, he was full grown when i got him, so im going to quess that he lived to a ripe age of 2.5-3. i cleaned his pen every week, and didnot really have any problems, other than popeye,wich was healed, i think he died of old age. the bowl was verry easy to take care of. all i did wwas rinse out the gravel and wipe down the glass then put new water in, pretty easy.
for my second and third bettas i have 2.5 gallon mini tanks. My female passed away after only having her for 4-5 months. i dont know what killed her. my male is currently possibly sick, but he seems to be doing fine. the 2.5 gallon tank is slightly harder to clean but i think its worth the hastle. it has a filter that keeps the water clean and toughguy seems happy.
thus i think that the tank wins against the bowl


----------



## KenzieSK (Sep 18, 2010)

Angelmonster said:


> My honest opinion: tank > bowel



yeah, it probably not a good idea to keep any kind of fish in a bowel.:lol:


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Keeping any living kind of anything in a bowel.... ew. *knee slapper* lol


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol i wouldnt keep anything in a bowel :lol:

I live in california as well. The temp is just perfect during the day (around 90*F outside) but at night it drops by 20-30 degrees or so. And it gets cold ion the winter. I suggest you stick with heated, filtered, tanks.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

gaghh!!! WHY IS EVERYONE SPELLING IT BOWEL? its spelled bowl >.< gawd im sorry its just seriously starting to bother me... im in a writing for magnet so whern i see a page of the SAME WORD spelled wrong it drives me crazy. 

Anyways sorry... 

I think their both great if they are large enough (at least 1 gallon) and kept 100% clean. Just smaller things are harder to clean, so I recommend a 2-5 gal tank or bowl. My betta lives in a 2.5 gal tank, And just yesterday at goodwill i bought a nice 3 gallon glass bowl.


----------



## Dizzy Izzy (Aug 6, 2010)

I think that with bowls, u might not be able to put a heater and stuff in it but it will stay warm if you keep a light over it at night


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

zeliliaa, we were joking about someone who spelled "bowl" wrong. A BOWEL is something you really don't want to put a fish in. I'm so immature I'm giggling just typing that. XD


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

o.o; Agreed. Bowel is... not fish safe XD It was just a silly joke. Really, though, if you see something like that and it bothers you, it's better to say so calmly, so you don't offend anyone. Freaking out will just get everyone riled up and on edge, with a lot of tender feelings.

But also, this thread is a year old 2 days ago  How do they keep getting found like this?


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> o.o; Agreed. Bowel is... not fish safe XD It was just a silly joke. Really, though, if you see something like that and it bothers you, it's better to say so calmly, so you don't offend anyone. Freaking out will just get everyone riled up and on edge, with a lot of tender feelings.
> 
> But also, this thread is a year old 2 days ago  How do they keep getting found like this?


 
Pepole just go looking through the old threads and ramdomly comment on them. Even if it means there 2 or 3 years old .


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

weluvbettas said:


> Pepole just go looking through the old threads and ramdomly comment on them. Even if it means there 2 or 3 years old .


 
Which is annoying.


----------



## shell85 (Aug 27, 2010)

People dont really look at dates before posting lol but this thread has given me the idea of buying some kritter keepers for bettas because I don't have anymore room for a tank and the more I browse this forum the more bettas I want to adopt lol


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Me being the kid that I am have seen other friends with bowls for homes. This was before I got the betta bug, and then I moved. How many people do you know who have fish bowls? 

2 betta fish in bowls at different houses
1 goldfish bowl D:


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Actually, I have two of my guys in 3 gal. bowls. Each bowl has a small internal filter & a 25 watt heater & maintains approx. 79 degrees. I do partial water changes three times a week & the boys seem very happy & healthy!


----------

